# Runnin SIS Labs Anavar - My Experience / Log



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Doing an Anavar alone cycle (yes a lot will hate on that, but that's the case)

Wanted to share updates and how is it going.. and get the feedback if anything sounds wrong..

The Anavar I got is the SIS Labs 50mg Anavar, the pink tabs pills which was confirmed by them that the batch was tested at 43.7mg, I got it from one of their authorized sellers..

I take one tab a day and will be going up from here, I take it once at 18:00 with food.. it is really weird but I started feeling it really QUICK! never happened before with anything else..

- CRAZY sweating in the gym

- Massive Pumps in the gym

- Nose bleed, Happened once so far

- Morning wood (Maybe)

For what it worth, am running Letrozole 1.25mg e3d to combat a puffy sore nipple.. *taking Letro is not related to the cycle* but it happens to be at the same time.. I only took one dose of Letro so far..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Taking Letro on an Anavar only cycle, lol.


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

It is not related to the cycle itself.. Anavar doesn't aromatize and I dont need anything for Estrogen, am aware of that..

but been struggling for a while with puffy sore right nipple.. and decided to run Letro for it.. they just arrived at the same time as they are from one source


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Taking Letro on an Anavar only cycle, lol.


 The force is strong with this one !!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> Doing an Anavar alone cycle (yes a lot will hate on that, but that's the case)
> 
> Wanted to share updates and how is it going.. and get the feedback if anything sounds wrong..
> 
> ...


 Aside from the letro on a var cycle...how do you get morning wood (maybe)

Surely you know when you've got a hard on??


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Aside from the letro on a var cycle...how do you get morning wood (maybe)
> 
> Surely you know when you've got a hard on??


 It was a semi so he's unsure? Lol. Can't wait for the results from this experiment, it's like big ste all over again


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BULK said:


> It was a semi so he's unsure? Lol. Can't wait for the results from this experiment, it's like big ste all over again


 Should be interesting haha

@MiMadreMia87 I see you've put in bold that letro is not related to the cycle. So you think you've got estrogen levels high enough to warrant letro? How?

Sorry, I know we've been taking the p1ss abit (you'll need fairly thick skin round here) but I'm just interested to know why you're using letro? If you haven't got high estrogen and you're just using it to treat existing gyno then you're gonna have issues bro


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not sure why everyone goes down the letro route for gyno... Adex can smash gyno and not as harsh as letro, unless it's massive, marble size up or been present for ages 1mg adex ed will take it down!!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I also seen a simec test on the var 43mg last week.


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Should be interesting haha
> 
> @MiMadreMia87 I see you've put in bold that letro is not related to the cycle. So you think you've got estrogen levels high enough to warrant letro? How?
> 
> Sorry, I know we've been taking the p1ss abit (you'll need fairly thick skin round here) but I'm just interested to know why you're using letro? If you haven't got high estrogen and you're just using it to treat existing gyno then you're gonna have issues bro


 I have gyno since puberty days.. but for some reason the right one is much larger than the left.. during the last year it's been continuously sore and increased on size without running any cycle!

I didn't want to mess with my hormones by using any AI until I get on cycle.. what I thought that I would run letro on parallel with Anavar, and finish them together.. and take advantage of using Nolva in the PCT for both recovering from the cycle, and help fighting a rebound gyno from letro..

People jumped into conclusions and judged me as soon as they read the words Anavar and Letro in the same thread!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> I have gyno since puberty days.. but for some reason the right one is much larger than the left.. during the last year it's been continuously sore and increased on size without running any cycle!
> 
> I didn't want to mess with my hormones by using any AI until I get on cycle.. what I thought that I would run letro on parallel with Anavar, and finish them together.. and take advantage of using Nolva in the PCT for both recovering from the cycle, and help fighting a rebound gyno from letro..
> 
> People jumped into conclusions and judged me as soon as they read the words Anavar and Letro in the same thread!


 Have you had estrogen levels checked?


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Have you had estrogen levels checked?


 Before 9 months, it was on the high average range.. I feel it has risen after that as my right nipple is really sore, but didn't check it afterwards.. I cannot


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> Before 9 months, it was on the high average range.. I feel it has risen after that as my right nipple is really sore, but didn't check it afterwards.. I cannot


 Well if you're at the high end of normal then it makes no sense to be taking letro...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> I have gyno since puberty days.. but for some reason the right one is much larger than the left.. during the last year it's been continuously sore and increased on size without running any cycle!
> 
> I didn't want to mess with my hormones by using any AI until I get on cycle.. what I thought that I would run letro on parallel with Anavar, and finish them together.. and take advantage of using Nolva in the PCT for both recovering from the cycle, and help fighting a rebound gyno from letro..
> 
> People jumped into conclusions and judged me as soon as they read the words Anavar and Letro in the same thread!


 Yeah but anavar won't help your crushed estrogen and shitty feeling from the letro.

have you tried a long nolvadex run for your pubertal gyno?

There are studies with good results on pubertal gyno with 20mg nolvadex ed


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

I thought there var was s**t, but that's just me.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

May the farce be with you.

Why can't you repeat the estrogen test?


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Third day.. already took my dose a bit earlier today, and hit the gym.

Well, I've ran Superdrol, Test, Stanozolol & TBol (all before 2 years or more) and nothing kicked on as fast as Anavar! it kicked up in a way that I started to get suspicious that it might have DBol or any other thing, today's training was amazing, felt some crazy painful pumps which are similar to what you'd feel after 6 weeks running Test E, in addition to improved vascularity which is absolutely not a placebo.. My weight increased 3lbs but honestly I have fixed my diet since a week and didn't weigh myself ever since..

I am so happy with what am experiencing so far and it is really quicker than I imagined.. but is it really var!?



stuey99 said:


> Well if you're at the high end of normal then it makes no sense to be taking letro...


 My problem is the puberty Gyno, which is increasing in size and making my nipples sore..



Dead lee said:


> Yeah but anavar won't help your crushed estrogen and shitty feeling from the letro.
> 
> have you tried a long nolvadex run for your pubertal gyno?
> 
> There are studies with good results on pubertal gyno with 20mg nolvadex ed


 I ran Nolvadex for a month, without much of a difference.. yes I stopped feeling sore, it reduced a bit in size.. then after stopping Nolva it gradually got back so that's what made me think that I should fix the Estrogen issue before running Nolva which will be on the PCT


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The placebo is strong with this one.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> in addition to improved vascularity which is absolutely not a placebo..


 The whole premise behind the placebo effect is that you don't realise it's a placebo mate.

This is not the var kicking in, trust me!!

People have the placebo effect in medical trials for muscle wasting and terminal diseases so believe me, just because you feel you've got more vascular isn't some big thing that couldn't possibly be placebo.


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fourth day on Anavar

Well, let me start with this although I know where it's gonna end up in, but yesterday I had to drink.. long story short I had no option but to drink and I had three beers and two tequila shots.. which is way less than what gets me drunk.. the night ended well, woke up today hungover and feeling absolutely crap! lethargic with a bad mood.. slept around 12 hours!!

Took my dose at 16:00, hit the gym an hour or an hour and a half afterwards for a biceps and triceps day.. amazing pumps again.. no noticeable strength gains but absolutely decent workout although I was hungover and feeling shitty but as soon I finished warming up I was good to go.. talking about the placebo, two persons commented on me making gainz! (no one knows I am taking Anavar)

The point is am really concerned about it not being really Anavar! since it is hitting really quick and it is not mild at all.. it is amazing but am not sure about the sides! I don't want to make any judgement but I would like to hear your comments about what am going to say below;

My diet has been really crap until a week before I started the cycle.. like really crap! a week before starting I got my diet on track and I started eating clean (except for the chocolates!) 3500-4000 KCals.. before I got my diet in check I weighed 183lbs, I didn't really check my weight before starting Anavar which is dumb but I didn't expect any weight gains from Anavar in the first week.. but I weighed myself today and am 194lbs!!! I am not sure how much fixing the diet contributed but absolutely the Anavar is doing something!! but is it really Anavar? am still getting morning wood with no problems.. veins are popping nice.. and no face bloat which is why I hate aromatizing steroids.. I've caught a cold but am not sure if it is related to the cycle..


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

You would not have gained over 10lbs on var, just saying.

4 days in and you're acting as if it's the best thing since slice bread.

that placebo is real


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Four days in ! Is this guy for real? He's talking like he's on 3g tren and 2g test . I mean , 4 days on var . Feck me


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

I know what am reporting doesn't sound to be logical.. that's why I started suspecting that it is not Var!

But am reporting things *as is*.. yes I gained 11lbs within two weeks! that's a fact!! and it is not my first cycle.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I think you should come off.

Booze. Diet. Lack of injectable test.

Fix these first and you may find no need for anavar.


----------



## Sports fan (Oct 18, 2016)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> I know what am reporting doesn't sound to be logical.. that's why I started suspecting that it is not Var!
> 
> But am reporting things *as is*.. yes I gained 11lbs within two weeks! that's a fact!! and it is not my first cycle.


 Regardless even if it isn't anavar the gains that you are claiming on 50mg tabs just don't seem to make sense? You sure you haven't been caught in a blast of gamma radiation


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> I know what am reporting doesn't sound to be logical.. that's why I started suspecting that it is not Var!
> 
> But am reporting things *as is*.. yes I gained 11lbs within two weeks! that's a fact!! and it is not my first cycle.


 11lbs in 2 weeks on an oral only cycle - 8lbs of water, 2.5lbs of fat and 0.5lbs of muscle TOPS.


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> I know what am reporting doesn't sound to be logical.. that's why I started suspecting that it is not Var!
> 
> But am reporting things *as is*.. yes I gained 11lbs within two weeks! that's a fact!! and it is not my first cycle.


 MiA87

mate I understand your really liking this business of juicing ect however as a mate and as it's been mentioned before, I would suggest reviewing your process I would have strongly suggested starting naturally, cleaning up the diet, adding cardio, consistency in the gym, understanding how to construct your first course effectively, safely in a way that you can achieve your goals and keep them. There's no such thing as a mild steroid because ultimately juice is highly addictive physiologically, so if you want to do it feel free too but at least for YOUR sake do the home work.


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> 11lbs in 2 weeks on an oral only cycle - 8lbs of water, 2.5lbs of fat and 0.5lbs of muscle TOPS.


 That's the only thing that makes sense, yes.. but would Anavar cause me to hold that much water?



MOMO said:


> MiA87
> 
> mate I understand your really liking this business of juicing ect however as a mate and as it's been mentioned before, I would suggest reviewing your process I would have strongly suggested starting naturally, cleaning up the diet, adding cardio, consistency in the gym, understanding how to construct your first course effectively, safely in a way that you can achieve your goals and keep them. There's no such thing as a mild steroid because ultimately juice is highly addictive physiologically, so if you want to do it feel free too but at least for YOUR sake do the home work.


 Not sure if you read the posts, however I've been lifting for over 6 years.. this is not my first cycle..

*Fifth Day.. *

Nothing much to report.. it's a rest day, took the daily dose already.. had a power nap and I had some sweats but I usually have them.. sex drive is still unaffected in addition to the morning wood.. feeling well..

Yes I did gain 11lbs in 2 weeks (5 days of which running Anavar), and had two people commenting on my body improving.. I doesn't sound logical, I didn't expect it, I don't really like it since I am suspecting that what am using is not Anavar but again, am just reporting things as they are..

Regarding running test, honestly I've done it twice and I don't think I will ever do it again.. actually I will never be running something that aromatizes again! even while running Arimidex at a high dose during that cycle my face was bloated as hell.. which is not so far!


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> Surely you know when you've got a hard on??


 Mate :beer: lmfao


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Falc76 said:


> Mate :beer: lmfao


 Well, I don't know about you...but mine's fairly noticeable (well, as long as I've got my glasses on hahaha)


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> That's the only thing that makes sense, yes.. but would Anavar cause me to hold that much water?
> 
> Not sure if you read the posts, however I've been lifting for over 6 years.. this is not my first cycle..
> 
> ...


 True I didn't read your message fully, (with the risk of sounding offensive) I read enough to know it was extremely basic.

you don't want to run any aromatising compound namely test because of fear of water retention? That's cool. You do that.

where I come from TEST is KING if there is or was only 1 compound I could choose for the rest of my life it would be test.

Bloat can be controlled by Ai/diet/cardio and general hydration


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Day Six.. *

Nothing special to report.. Hit shoulders in the gym, weights seem to be lighter! but am not hitting max weights, want to avoid injuries so I will be taking it gradual.. increasing the reps and hitting failure.. amazing pumps.. and yes another person complementing my 'improvement'

Libido and sex drive are still unaffected.. everything seem to be normal.. I ran two oral cycles before without test, a Superdrol and an Epistane.. with both cycles I really suffered with lethargy.. it was really the worst part of the cycle! glad this is not the case so far..

Looking for some suggestions about what supplements to take while on Anavar.. am currently taking a Multivitamin, Fish Oil, Prostate Support (Saw Palmetto & Pumpkin Seed), Liv52 in addition to Whey Protein and Amino tabs.. anything to be added? would pinning a B complex make any difference?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> *Day Six.. *
> 
> Nothing special to report.. Hit shoulders in the gym, weights seem to be lighter! but am not hitting max weights, want to avoid injuries so I will be taking it gradual.. increasing the reps and hitting failure.. amazing pumps.. and yes another person complementing my 'improvement'
> 
> ...


 Pin some test e instead of a b complex ?


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

My problem with Test is that it automatize, it is not a problem with pinning itself.. the main reason of running Anavar alone is that I don't want to use a steroid that aromatizes..


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> My problem with Test is that it automatize, it is not a problem with pinning itself.. the main reason of running Anavar alone is that I don't want to use a steroid that aromatizes..


 This is easily controlled tho to be honest if you kept dosage around 500mg or below, how do you know how you'll react till you try? instead your taking a very mild oral that'll yield barely any results????


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> My problem with Test is that it automatize, it is not a problem with pinning itself.. the main reason of running Anavar alone is that I don't want to use a steroid that aromatizes..


 So you would rather run an Anavar only cycle which will yield you little to no muscle gain?

I don't know where this silly idea has come from that if you run Test you will automatically retain a load of water, keep your diet and E2 under control and you'll be fine. I'm running 1,200mg Test per week at the moment and I'm not bloated at all.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> So you would rather run an Anavar only cycle which will yield you little to no muscle gain?
> 
> I don't know where this silly idea has come from that if you run Test you will automatically retain a load of water, keep your diet and E2 under control and you'll be fine. I'm running 1,200mg Test per week at the moment and I'm not bloated at all.


 Laziness

wants to cycle but can't be bothered to put any effort or research in to it is what it looks like!


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Again, *

*I have used Test before*, I have ran two cycles with test.. First time Test E and then Sustanon.. I used Arimidex and Aromasin to control the bloat, but my face was bloated as fuk

I'd never ever cycle with Test, or any other steroid that aromatize..

and so far, I don't really feel am missing Test.. No lethargy, and sex drive is normal.. will be using Proviron if I felt it is significantly dropping


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yesterday was the leg day..

Amazing workout, not taking it really heavy, but increasing the reps.. them painful pumps!

So far everything is amazing, my body improved and I receive comments on daily basis.. No sides, sex drive is absolutely unaffected AT ALL!

Loving the progress.. today am taking a rest..


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

im amazed at how amazing this amazing log of this amazing cycle is. Its amazing.


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Next thread will be "anavar only cycle no sex drive help"


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> My problem with Test is that it automatize, it is not a problem with pinning itself.. the main reason of running Anavar alone is that I don't want to use a steroid that aromatizes..


 Just out of interest mate, what's wrong with compounds that aromatise?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

I mean though ? Is this kid for real ? Var only log ! It's like top gear doing a review on a Ford Focus!! Feck me . Boring!!!!!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

BULK said:


> I mean though ? Is this kid for real ? Var only log ! It's like top gear doing a review on a Ford Focus!! Feck me . Boring!!!!!


 Anavar only logs never get finished mate, must be 1000's out there.


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

costs the most and brings the smallest of gains


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

What is funny with this thread that a good amount of responses are being predictable.. Anyways,

I haven't really seen an anavar only log that got complete, all of them started logging.. brb negative energy of ppl being funny.. and the log stops.. not gonna be the case here

However, the funniest part is it feels like this;

I gained 11lbs (regardless how much water weight) in the last two weeks, And i know i did! Someone comes in and is like ''no u didn't''..

People commenting on my improvement.. BRB no this cannot be true

it is really being funny, but i like it!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> What is funny with this thread that a good amount of responses are being predictable.. Anyways,
> 
> I haven't really seen an anavar only log that got complete, all of them started logging.. brb negative energy of ppl being funny.. and the log stops.. not gonna be the case here
> 
> ...


 what's funny is how you haven't put up any progress photos of these amazing gains.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> What is funny with this thread that a good amount of responses are being predictable.. Anyways,
> 
> I haven't really seen an anavar only log that got complete, all of them started logging.. brb negative energy of ppl being funny.. and the log stops.. not gonna be the case here
> 
> ...


 Last 2 weeks? Monday was day 6 so today is day 8 , that's 6 whole days short of 2 weeks! So 11lbs gained in 8 days ? Put some piccys up of these super var gains mate !


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay, trolling aside, the reason you don't see Anavar-only logs completed is because the person who creates the log realises it's a waste of time running Anavar only 3-4 weeks in and doesn't bother updating the log due to lack of interest or embarrassment.

Like I said earlier, if you've gained 11lbs in 2 weeks on Anavar only I can guarantee that 0.5, maybe 1 pound of that weight TOPS is muscle tissue.

People are busting your balls because they know from experience, whether that be experience of their own or seeing other similar logs over the years, that what you're doing is a waste of time, effort and money.

You said you don't want to run compounds that will aromatise, there is only 2 reasons I can think of why that may be the case:

1) You're irrationally afraid of getting gyno - this can easily be prevented by proper use of an AI or SERM.

2) You're naively under the impression that any compound that aromatises is automatically going to bloat you and make you gain a load of water. News flash: If you've gained 11lbs in 2 weeks I can guaran-fu**ing-tee you that 8lbs of that is water which completely defeats the object of you choosing Var is that was your reasoning.

Anyway, don't listen to me, I know nothing.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BULK said:


> Last 2 weeks? Monday was day 6 so today is day 8 , that's 6 whole days short of 2 weeks! So 11lbs gained in 8 days ? Put some piccys up of these super var gains mate !


 So var bulks bigger, better and quicker than dbol? Nice!! Wish I'd known this lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Okay, trolling aside, the reason you don't see Anavar-only logs completed is because the person who creates the log realises it's a waste of time running Anavar only 3-4 weeks in and doesn't bother updating the log due to lack of interest or embarrassment.
> 
> Like I said earlier, if you've gained 11lbs in 2 weeks on Anavar only I can guarantee that 0.5, maybe 1 pound of that weight TOPS is muscle tissue.
> 
> ...


 I agree!! Shut up man you know f**k all lol.

Var is the greatest bulking steroid of all time...how can you not know this?? Haha


----------



## kellyman (Jul 16, 2016)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> *Fifth Day.. *
> 
> Nothing much to report.. it's a rest day, took the daily dose already.. had a power nap and I had some sweats but I usually have them.. sex drive is still unaffected in addition to the morning wood.. feeling well..
> 
> Yes I did gain 11lbs in 2 weeks (5 days of which running Anavar), and had two people commenting on my body improving.. I doesn't sound logical, I didn't expect it, I don't really like it since I am suspecting that what am using is not Anavar but again, am just reporting things as they are..


 Day 5 of your Anavar only but 11lbs in 2 weeks am i missing something as it seems most your weight came before your even started 5 days ago but there is 14 days in 2 weeks

So what do you think attributed to the weight gain 9 days prior to starting the anavar, was it the beer??? bad diet.. something else

I did try and read the previous posts so may of missed something.. think this post is a wind up personally


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

Gents I think let's lay off pounding MiaMadre87 for his inexperience, once upon a time the majority of us probably felt the same way,

sometimes we have to let one find there own way,

MiaMadre87 you crack on with your log keep going do what you feel is the right thing for You, like I mentioned before there's no right or wrong way of doing things, it's just advisable to follow certain protocols that have been passed down by the hundreds and thousands of seasoned BB over the years.

continue your log get some before and after pics and ask the questions you need too,

in the end gents regardless this is a community and we here to back each other up and help guide those perhaps a little inexperienced whether they take the advice is not our problem, people learn through trial and error too.

just pointless battering the guy for not knowing.


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Everything still great.. weight still the same.. some strength gains.. no sides except for the night sweats, as I take the dose before I take a nap.. libido still great!

Thinking about adding 25mg in the morning.. not sure whether to do it now or weight a bit longer..

.. inb4 more "Test" comments


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess at some point......Alas....We've all made a few less than perfect mistakes or even worse actions that would elicit guffaws from people at the time along with your own Jolly laughter as you stare into the abyss...sorry no...I meant as you reflect or look back in retrospect.

During "cycles" ...ran by us all, there may have been a few false starts off the starting blocks(CRAP Metaphor.... How dare you?P

Whether it be due to lack of information....some bad advice from the biggest,.....loudest.....gruntiest(its a real word9 meathead at the gym etc.....as long as you learn from that experience its all a learning curve and hopefully drives you to copious amounts of research on all the different(inc designer) compounds available. Pretty soon you will have pictures of MIKE MENTZER on your walls(strictly for moustache admiration purposes) AND stare longingly at the big guy at the gym as that is your symbol of motivation....pretty soon you will be psyched and zoned on.......although I READ somewhere if one licks there lits between sets it increases powder.......although you can kill two bird with on stone and do that while staring at your goal physique.....the guy wears spandex sans bumbag akin to an early 90's Chris Cormier.... who your once overheard loudly proclaim that interesting fact and somewhat existential quandary that he once played thumbar with Dorian Yates....that certainly is a guy you wish to follow (not to the showers) as he could be your inspirational beefycake.


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Been a bit hesitant to mention this as I needed to confirm, but morning wood is absolutely much more frequent than before!

I used to have eod or e3d being 29.. ever starting it is almost daily..

Could this is be an indication that what am taking is not Var?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> Been a bit hesitant to mention this as I needed to confirm, but morning wood is absolutely much more frequent than before!
> 
> I used to have eod or e3d being 29.. ever starting it is almost daily..
> 
> Could this is be an indication that what am taking is not Var?


 Could be just you needing a pi$$ ?


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

BULK said:


> Could be just you needing a pi$$ ?


 Wizard/10


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Just finished a 10 week anavar only cycle of SIS anavar 10mg tabs, 100mg every day.

Very little gains but strength went through the roof. No sides, just a few spots appeared in places I wouldn't normally get them.

Not worth the money IMO and I'd definitely run it alongside test.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> My problem with Test is that it automatize, it is not a problem with pinning itself.. the main reason of running Anavar alone is that I don't want to use a steroid that aromatizes..


 This has got to be the best worst product review iv ever seen. Sis must be kicking themselves :lol: can't wait for week 3!


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

A quick update..

Everything going great.. increased the daily dosage to 75mg.. taking it to 100mg if everything stays smooth..

Been having a nasty seasonal allergy.. and my joints are absolutely dry which is a Letro side for sure.. and been having a gas-like feeling in my stomach that won't go away.. Otherwise everything is going great..


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thinking about starting a cut on the second month.. any recommendation of what to add for cutting? a bit afraid to run clen.. (inb4 Test)

Cycle going great.. the only concern is that am absolutely bloated, which I shouldn't be!


----------



## MiMadreMia87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cycle going good.. Gains are fine, still getting complements with no sides..

The only problem is that the gains are absolutely much wetter than I expected.. and am bloated..

Libido still good..


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

you also might to look at this

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/293108-aas-lab-tests/?do=embed&comment=5606429&embedComment=5606429&embedDo=findComment

Something's off as the lads say especially give the VAR is underdosed by 50%. So 25mg var is practically worthless. Var is not a "wet steroid" so I can't see how you can bloat up. This is why people take var (amongst other things), such as cutting cycles etc, to avoid water retention and so on. Sounds to be me like you are taking something else hence the gain

You have't mixed up Oxandrolone (Var) with Oxymetholone (Anabol) by any chance? That could account for the quick gains


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MiMadreMia87 said:


> Cycle going good.. Gains are fine, still getting complements with no sides..
> 
> The only problem is that the gains are absolutely much wetter than I expected.. and am bloated..
> 
> Libido still good..


 So youre on var and letro, dry joints and wet gains?

Interdasting.


----------

